# What supplement/s should I use?



## vulcan22 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm planning on doing a short 2 or 3 week cycle of M1T and I'm trying to decide what if anything I should with it.  I'm thinking M-LMG or Methylstenbolone or Alpha 1.  I've got my SERM, have preloaded support supps. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 14, 2012)

2-3 weeks cycle is pointless


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 14, 2012)

Max LMG would make a good and safe stack. I would run it 4 weeks myself.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 14, 2012)

I would add in some BPS FormaSurge for the bloat you will get from those two steroids.  BPS Formasurge

Yes regretably it is out of stock but it will be back in a few days.


----------



## vulcan22 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for your input.  I'll keep my eyes out for the Formasurge,if I ran M-LMG for 4 weeks should I dose it at75mg per day?


----------



## Mr.Port (Oct 15, 2012)

vulcan22 said:


> I'm planning on doing a short 2 or 3 week cycle of M1T and I'm trying to decide what if anything I should with it.  I'm thinking M-LMG or Methylstenbolone or Alpha 1.  I've got my SERM, have preloaded support supps. Any help is greatly appreciated.



oral only cycles are no good and 2-3, shit even 5 weeks of any steroid is not going to give you much muscle gain and is a waste.

also there is no testosterone base?

I wish you luck. but i rec you hold off on this one and keep learning/researching.
and when time comes TEST will be your first cycle with MAYBE another compound. (yes injection, its safer then liver toxic pills you have)

good luck.
ohh also what about gyno?
 do you have an AI?
how will you run a PCT?
you know the SERM is for PCT and not best option for gyno right?


good luck!


----------



## Mr.Port (Oct 15, 2012)

I should add the orals you have WOULD be good IN a test cycle, just not on their own in my op.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 16, 2012)

vulcan22 said:


> I'm planning on doing a short 2 or 3 week cycle of M1T and I'm trying to decide what if anything I should with it.  I'm thinking M-LMG or Methylstenbolone or Alpha 1.  I've got my SERM, have preloaded support supps. Any help is greatly appreciated.



Cant fault you for the short duration cycle due M1T's extreme harsh effects on body --- but like someone else eluded to -- do not expect to keep any tangible gains once the product dissipates from the blood.....

Hopefully you primed your liver ahead of time -- with NAC, Silymarin, and artichoke etc....

If you wish not to inject , but attempt to better 'solidify gains' then run a 'base' hormone UNDERNEATH the M1T

Run AndroHard as your base for 8 weeks. (safe oral DHT, non toxic)

Run topical trenazone fro 8 weeks

Run your M1t for the first 2-3 weeks

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 17, 2012)

vulcan22 said:


> Thanks for your input.  I'll keep my eyes out for the Formasurge,if I ran M-LMG for 4 weeks should I dose it at75mg per day?




M LMG can spike BP aggressively due to the onset of sodium retention. I can see rapid weight gain from M1T and MLMG.....

-Matt


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

2-3 cycle would not be beneficial..


----------



## R1balla (Oct 22, 2012)

as matt porter said, take androhard along with it and keep it going for 8 weeks.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 23, 2012)

R1balla said:


> as matt porter said, take androhard along with it and keep it going for 8 weeks.




Some people ignore good advice --- hey M1T , SD could be 30 bucks and explode your outter appearance in 3 -6 weeks.

But who cars about what it does to your internal health and how fast the gains leave you in the dust.....

-Matt


----------



## walnut (Oct 23, 2012)

With any cycle i have always used, a protien powder, glutamine, creatine, and maize with my post workout shake. But like everyone says here 2-3 weeks is a very short time. And injectables over orals aloone


----------



## vulcan22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your input.  I've had issued getting ahold of injectables.  I have put running M1T on hold for now, but I'll update this post when I do decide to run it.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 29, 2012)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Advanced Cycle Support For A Low Cost Always make sure you got this bro one of the most solid ones ever, and like the other said plenty of other staples to go with. GL


----------

